# Wanna see somethin crazy in HO?



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

I know its kind of crazy: I am not really far concerning my first layout, and I am planning a new one already. Inspired from some nice pictures of 1/24 tracks, I just wondered whether ist a great idea to transmit these layouts into HO.
Hmm. What shall I say, I already love it! Its really something different, apparently for races with non-magnet racers, or just for cruising around a bit....

Since this layout in the large scale is named "Engleman", I named mine "HOngleman". Now I wish I had the talent and the time to built it, I would surely start right away......

Michael

Edit: Forgot to mention: Table is 4' x 8', track is about 8" wide, makes a nice 4 lane layout!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Interesting....


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Nothing crazy about that! That will be neat. Did you give up on the other layout you posted? (because that was nice too)

Its a nifty outfit. I saw one time someone had made an HO scale Blue King out of plastic track, which was cool. Your layout reminds me of that. Are you still going to rout your own out of wood?

Trev


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

Trev,
I still intend to make my "flat" layout first. Simply because I have the imagination how to do all the details needed.
The "HOngleman" was just an idea, after I was looking at some pictures of a King track. This could be a project for the future. I guess its so amazing to me, that I will realize it one day, but surely not too soon. I just thought this second layout would be great to race for non magnet cars, like all the Riggens, Cobramites or brass clad AFX's.
I surely would never have the talent to hand route such a layout, nor the time. So as soon as I will find a way in the CAD to "flatten" all the banked turns, so that a CNC router could do all the work, I will be into that second one also;-))

Michael


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey Michael,

As Shadow said, I don't think it's crazy either. In fact I think it's quite good!:thumbsup: 
It sounds as though you have a few projects in the works. Be sure to keep us all informed of your progress. 

Ps- Thanks for the Email. I will reply to you this eve. 

Cheers!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks like a fun layout. especially with banks!  rr


----------

